# Can you keep shellies with Mbuna?



## XtremeRevolution (Nov 27, 2009)

I found an LFS nearby that sells shellies, surprisingly. I was curious; can you keep shellies with Mbuna in the same tank? This is regarding my 75 gallon. Is there a chance of them getting bullied around? Or would I be better off keeping a pair in my 5 gallon once the fry grow up?

I talked to a private breeder today who supplies the LFS he works at every month with about 250 fish, and said he has been breeding cichlids for the past 15 years. He gave me lots of great advice and information. He also said that he he's kept a pair of shellies in a 2.5 gallon tank before, with 20 fry and absolutely no problems.

Just curious as how they would do behaviorally with my mbuna. I'm going to be finding a new home for the male Kenyi once he becomes aggressive.

Do they like the same water parameters? Would they get along?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

shellies in a 2.5g tank sounds a bit extreme... something that a breeder might be able to force with a bonded pair and through skill.

Shellies and mbuna can work. I'll probably be lynched for saying it, but it does work provided you mix shellies that can hold their own against mbuna and own mbuna smart enough to back down.

I once mixed Temporalis sp shell with mbuna without issue.

With that said, you will need to post with the exact species of shell dweller, and all the mbuna involved and even then, all you'll likely get is peoples best guesses. Once you enter the world of rule-bending, you are often on your own. :thumb:


----------



## Fredrik H. (Oct 25, 2002)

The water parameters match perfectly and the behaviour does as well. The mbunas claim territory but not actual bottom suface as dothe shellies. The reason you dont hear about the combination so often is becase people dont want to cross the lakes but there is really no reason not to in this case, other then the fact of beeing a purist :wink: . When the mbunas pass the shell of a breading pair they will get a serious bite but thats normal and wont harm them.

Large shell brooders like N. Hequi will take the fry of the mbunas but if you were planning to take brooding females out, that wont present a problem.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Few shell dwellers can be mixed. As mentioned above, Telmatochromis sp. shell, and Lepidiolamprologus species. The rest would not be a good mix.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I though L. brevis were tough - heck they're tough enough to attack ME and get me to back down, lol. But, I found that Malawi peacocks are enough to drive them back into their shell and keep them there - so I definitely wouldn't put them with mbuna.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Nov 27, 2009)

That's good to hear. I'll call up that place and see what they have as far as shellies goes and what species they sell and let you guys know. I think they're cool little guys and would be interesting to keep.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Few shell dwellers can be mixed. As mentioned above, Telmatochromis sp. shell, and Lepidiolamprologus species. The rest would not be a good mix.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2007)

In one of my 55 gallon tanks I have a mix of acei, labs, Ps. saulosi and a pair of brevis. The tank has been established this way for over two years.

The male brevis keeps all the other fish in order. If they go into their territory it does not last long, he chases them off quickly. Sometime I see the labs trying to challenge him, but I think his huge mouth and teeth discourages this behaviour. My brevis is tenacious!

I think it works for me because of the mellow mbuna I keep. I would not try this with more aggressive species.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

cosmiccow said:


> In one of my 55 gallon tanks I have a mix of acei, labs, Ps. saulosi and a pair of brevis. The tank has been established this way for over two years.
> 
> The male brevis keeps all the other fish in order. If they go into their territory it does not last long, he chases them off quickly. Sometime I see the labs trying to challenge him, but I think his huge mouth and teeth discourages this behaviour. My brevis is tenacious!
> 
> I think it works for me because of the mellow mbuna I keep. I would not try this with more aggressive species.


Now that's interesting, and goes to show that once you step outside the norm it's difficult to predict what will happen. As soon as my (soon to be moved) remaining brevis shows his face (his mate was killed), any one of my male peacock mix will charge him, back him into his shell, and keep him there. And yet this same brevis will attack me (or anything I'm holding) relentlessly and not back down if I get within a foot of his shell. And yet he backs down from peacocks and yours do fine with mbuna - go figure...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Nov 27, 2009)

cosmiccow said:


> In one of my 55 gallon tanks I have a mix of acei, labs, Ps. saulosi and a pair of brevis. The tank has been established this way for over two years.
> 
> The male brevis keeps all the other fish in order. If they go into their territory it does not last long, he chases them off quickly. Sometime I see the labs trying to challenge him, but I think his huge mouth and teeth discourages this behaviour. My brevis is tenacious!
> 
> I think it works for me because of the mellow mbuna I keep. I would not try this with more aggressive species.


Makes me want a few pretty badly...


----------



## lethalcustoms00 (Dec 27, 2009)

so would i be safe adding some neolamprologus multifaciatus with mbuna's? i have africans now and a friend is giving me some of his n. multi shell dwellers. would i be better of th put htem with my convicts and neolamprologus brichardi


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

lethalcustoms00 said:


> so would i be safe adding some neolamprologus multifaciatus with mbuna's? i have africans now and a friend is giving me some of his n. multi shell dwellers. would i be better of th put htem with my convicts and neolamprologus brichardi


The multifasciatus would not be suitable for either aquarium. Get them a 15 gallon on their own.


----------

